# Do I need therapy?



## faust arpeggi (Feb 3, 2011)

I was in therapy for a few months a little over a year ago and had a lukewarm response at best. the actual act of going to a session made me feel like i was being proactive with my problems, but he had a hands off approach that mostly consisted of me trying to come up with new things to complain about. he recommended me a few books on CBT that i learned a great deal from, however. eventually i stopped going because i found the workbooks far more helpful and productive than my sessions were. then i went through a change in medication that was rather debilitating and halted the progress i was making. now im readjusted and ready to start working on my social anxiety again but am wondering how to go about it. i feel confident enough in my knowledge of CBT to think that i can make alot of progress on my own, but i cant help the nagging feeling that i might need some kind of face to face interaction. self help doesnt give me the same sense of gratification that going to a therapy session gave me, however substanceless the meetings actually were. so my question is, if i have a firm grasp on how to combat my negative thoughts, do i really need a therapist? is there something in a face to face meeting that id be missing?


----------



## room101 (Nov 5, 2010)

It would be good to put your knowledge into action and see how well you can do on your own during interactions with other people, in terms of combating negative thinking and such. If you see you're making a lot of progress then you can probably do without your therapist. I can't really offer more advice though, because I've never seen a therapist myself.


----------

